# 16v ITB setup`s



## canadian_rabbit_16v (Mar 26, 2008)

Post some pics of your own or your favorite ITB setup`s 16v preferably other`s welcomed !!!!


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Those last ones are carbs







.


----------



## Breadfan5968 (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: 16v ITB setup`s (canadian_rabbit_16v)*

Fail.








Would be nice to post some specs along with the pictarz. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## canadian_rabbit_16v (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: 16v ITB setup`s (Breadfan5968)*

thats where u guys come in and i ment to say carb pics also!!!!sorry


----------



## cosmo50cc (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: 16v ITB setup`s (canadian_rabbit_16v)*



1.8l ported head ms2 with extra code kawasaki 636 itbs


----------



## zoidmk5 (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: 16v ITB setup`s (cosmo50cc)*

a MK3.5 Cabby i saw at H20 2008


----------



## Breadfan5968 (Mar 25, 2007)

Haven't got time to upload the pics I have right now, but here's a playlist on youtube, filled with 16v itb's, I made some time ago.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...ext=1


----------



## canadian_rabbit_16v (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: (Breadfan5968)*

its all good man post what ever the hell you want!!!! as long as it stays on subject we can include carbs to if u like!! would be nice.


----------



## Breadfan5968 (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: (canadian_rabbit_16v)*

16v ITB's, built and owned by a guy overhere in Holland:








50mm itb's:








Another set of 16v ITB's 








And another one, built by nothing-leaves-stock:


----------



## canadian_rabbit_16v (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: (Breadfan5968)*

what kind of RPM r we talking about with some of these itb and setup`S


----------



## goofydug (Feb 5, 2004)

mine


----------



## Breadfan5968 (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: (canadian_rabbit_16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *canadian_rabbit_16v* »_what kind of RPM r we talking about with some of these itb and setup`S


Guessing they rev to about 8k with full tq, but already have loads of torque at lower revs than the normal 16v's.


----------



## hothatch16 (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: (Breadfan5968)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Breadfan5968* »_
Guessing they rev to about 8k with full tq, but already have loads of torque at lower revs than the normal 16v's.

what about hp, what is a good number to expect


----------



## canadian_rabbit_16v (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: (hothatch16)*

goofydug man that look`s sick!!!!! Ya for-sure 8K or more depends on your set up really!! but even 8K man it`s the sound **** it`s loud







I LOVE IT


----------



## Breadfan5968 (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: (hothatch16)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hothatch16* »_
what about hp, what is a good number to expect

On a 1.8...
With some adjustments to the engine you should be going from about 130-140 to 180. Depends on the condition of the engine, what TB you use, the tuning of the setup, etc.
If you have your engine tuned professionally, you could end up anywhere between 200 and 250. This all depends on how much money you got to spare.


----------



## hothatch16 (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: (Breadfan5968)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Breadfan5968* »_
On a 1.8...
With some adjustments to the engine you should be going from about 130-140 to 180. Depends on the condition of the engine, what TB you use, the tuning of the setup, etc.
If you have your engine tuned professionally, you could end up anywhere between 200 and 250. This all depends on how much money you got to spare.

ok cause i was contemplating building a 2.0 aba 16v to run on the street. is 180 whp a reasonable number to aim for with head work and like 11 to 1 cr?


----------



## Breadfan5968 (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: (hothatch16)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hothatch16* »_
ok cause i was contemplating building a 2.0 aba 16v to run on the street. is 180 whp a reasonable number to aim for with head work and like 11 to 1 cr?

On an 8 valver it's a lil harder. I'd prefer a 1.8 16 valver over a 2.0 8v anyday. Suggest you get a nice 16v and do some good headwork on that one, throw in a good set of cams, maybe bore the block to 1.9L, etc. Maybe take a 50mm intake. That would cost ya a whole lot less, and give you a whole lot more than itb-ing that 8 valver.
That way you have a good base-motor to instal itb's on in a while.
You should be able to get 180 hp out of that 8v with headwork, cams, itb's, the whole shebang, but it's gonna cost ya a lot!!


----------



## Fast929 (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (Breadfan5968)*

I'm planning on spinning 9500'ish depending on setup/tuning with mine.

Should make glorious noise


----------



## zoidmk5 (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: (Breadfan5968)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Breadfan5968* »_
On an 8 valver it's a lil harder. I'd prefer a 1.8 16 valver over a 2.0 8v anyday. Suggest you get a nice 16v and do some good headwork on that one, throw in a good set of cams, maybe bore the block to 1.9L, etc. Maybe take a 50mm intake. That would cost ya a whole lot less, and give you a whole lot more than itb-ing that 8 valver.
That way you have a good base-motor to instal itb's on in a while.
You should be able to get 180 hp out of that 8v with headwork, cams, itb's, the whole shebang, but it's gonna cost ya a lot!!

he said 2.0 aba 16V, aka, ABA bottom end with a 16V head
here's my boy Wes's MKII 16V on Carbs, aka yeayeayea
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DUl5MlD2OFA


----------



## hothatch16 (Nov 4, 2008)

that thing looks and sounds awesome!


----------



## goofydug (Feb 5, 2004)

*Re: (hothatch16)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hothatch16* »_
ok cause i was contemplating building a 2.0 aba 16v to run on the street. is 180 whp a reasonable number to aim for with head work and like 11 to 1 cr?

That's what my motor is:
- overbored aba 2.0
- 11:1 CR wiseco pistons, coated
- Coated bearings
- Forged obd1 rods
- ARP hardware everywhere
- blueprinted + balanced block
- LW flywheel
- Worked head (p&p, 5 angle valve job, etc)
- Autotech sport cams
- 034 ecu
- Jenvey 45mm itb's
Oh yeah, in a stripped mk1 rabbit.
I don't have hp/tq numbers yet, I'm still breaking it in. I'm hoping for 180whp, and it feels close to that.


----------



## hothatch16 (Nov 4, 2008)

that sounds sweet, if you dont mind me asking, about how much did it cost


----------



## canadian_rabbit_16v (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: (goofydug)*

hey goofydug man i have aprox 150whp in my stripped rabbit and i have a hard time getting traction in 3rd above 4000 rpm so yours is going to be a tire shredder


----------



## goofydug (Feb 5, 2004)

*Re: (hothatch16)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hothatch16* »_that sounds sweet, if you dont mind me asking, about how much did it cost

3 kidneys.
I don't know, the motor/machine work/trans/itbs probably ran about $5k-$6k? I have it all listed out somewhere, but it's too painful to dig up.
Here's a video of the first startup:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RYWIm5EUb9Y


----------



## Breadfan5968 (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: (hothatch16)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hothatch16* »_that sounds sweet, if you dont mind me asking, about how much did it cost

I've done some research for my own engine, and came to these figures (aprox.)
- KR engine bored and hohned to 1.9Ltr
- Forged pistons
- Billet conrods
- Sharpened crankshaft
- Balanced crankshaft / conrods / pistons
- New and bigger valves
- Headwork, optimised
- New perfeormance cams
- Lightweight flywheel
- Mech to solid lifters
- Some small stuff
- Total about €5.500,- so $7.500,-
From what I've seen so far though, prices in the US are a lot lower than overhere in Europe, so I'm getting as much as possible from across the pond.
A good itb setup will run you another $5.000,- including management (you should look into getting KMS management), intake manifold, fuelrail, injectors, tune up, the whole shebang.
So all in all, save about $10k, and you'll have a totally sick setup!
No wait....







...save $20k, and you and I both will have a totally sick setup!!! Mwuahahahahaha!










_Modified by Breadfan5968 at 4:51 PM 2-11-2010_


----------



## hothatch16 (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: (Breadfan5968)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Breadfan5968* »_
I've done some research for my own engine, and came to these figures (aprox.)
- KR engine bored and hohned to 1.9Ltr
- Forged pistons
- Billet conrods
- Sharpened crankshaft
- Balanced crankshaft / conrods / pistons
- New and bigger valves
- Headwork, optimised
- New perfeormance cams
- Lightweight flywheel
- Mech to solid lifters
- Some small stuff
- Total about €5.500,- so $7.500,-
From what I've seen so far though, prices in the US are a lot lower than overhere in Europe, so I'm getting as much as possible from across the pond.
A good itb setup will run you another $5.000,- including management (you should look into getting KMS management), intake manifold, fuelrail, injectors, tune up, the whole shebang.
So all in all, save about $10k, and you'll have a totally sick setup!
No wait....







...save $20k, and you and I both will have a totally sick setup!!! Mwuahahahahaha!









_Modified by Breadfan5968 at 4:51 PM 2-11-2010_

well that doesnt sound too bad, i was thinking a max budget of about 5k but i would also try and find some used parts and i already have an aba block and would try and do alot of the work myself. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## canadian_rabbit_16v (Mar 26, 2008)

Hey do happen to have any more recent vid`s man that car look`s and sounds ****ing sick!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GLX-GLX (Nov 15, 2006)




----------



## 86Franklin (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: (GLX-GLX)*

heres my setup just got it running sunday


----------



## franque (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: (86Franklin)*

What kind of carbs are you running?


----------



## 86Franklin (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: (franque)*

mine are from a ZX-11, i think like a 98? or something.


----------



## darthcabby (Sep 11, 2009)

*Re: 16v ITB setup`s (canadian_rabbit_16v)*

TIBUC ABF ITB kit


----------



## 86Franklin (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: 16v ITB setup`s (darthcabby)*

^NICE!!!


----------



## darthcabby (Sep 11, 2009)

*Re: 16v ITB setup`s (86Franklin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *86Franklin* »_^NICE!!!


----------



## 86Franklin (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: 16v ITB setup`s (darthcabby)*

i dont fully understand how the two fuel rails work together but it definitely looks good


----------



## darthcabby (Sep 11, 2009)

*Re: 16v ITB setup`s (86Franklin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *86Franklin* »_i dont fully understand how the two fuel rails work together but it definitely looks good

Thats for extra fueling at high rpms, also in that position air-fuel mix is better...


----------



## Breadfan5968 (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: 16v ITB setup`s (darthcabby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darthcabby* »_TIBUC ABF ITB kit









Is that yours? 
Or do you have any idea what a setup like that costs? Guessing that would work on just about any VAG 16v head...?
How is a setup like that operated? Will that work with the same standalone systems the single-injector setups work with?


----------



## Breadfan5968 (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: 16v ITB setup`s (Breadfan5968)*

Check these links out:
wrc itb setups
itb sources and solutions
Pure ITB porn!!!
Tibuc ITB's


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: 16v ITB setup`s (Breadfan5968)*

And to make room for good cool air to those ITB's, you need a radiator that allows this.








It is a honda dual row all aluminum, but it should work well. And it came with the fan. Laid back at a 45* angle on the driver's side with no air box and no battery, lots of room for both.


_Modified by ps2375 at 9:12 PM 2-25-2010_


----------



## darthcabby (Sep 11, 2009)

*Re: 16v ITB setup`s (Breadfan5968)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Breadfan5968* »_
Is that yours? 
Or do you have any idea what a setup like that costs? Guessing that would work on just about any VAG 16v head...?
How is a setup like that operated? Will that work with the same standalone systems the single-injector setups work with?

That thing is not mine and They are very expensive 3000 Euros at least... About the standalone system... it needs an ecu capable of controling 8 injectors. And yes it should work with any vw 16v engine kr, pl, 9a, abf.


----------



## Breadfan5968 (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: 16v ITB setup`s (darthcabby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darthcabby* »_
That thing is not mine and They are very expensive 3000 Euros at least... About the standalone system... it needs an ecu capable of controling 8 injectors. And yes it should work with any vw 16v engine kr, pl, 9a, abf.

Won't be using any of those engines, but mine is comparable to those so yay!
Would it be completely ridiculous to use a set like that on a daily driver? Considering there won't be much left stock on the engine...


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: 16v ITB setup`s (darthcabby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darthcabby* »_it needs an ecu capable of controling 8 injectors. And yes it should work with any vw 16v engine kr, pl, 9a, abf.

MS to the rescue! MS1 has that capability and more. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## darthcabby (Sep 11, 2009)

*Re: 16v ITB setup`s (Breadfan5968)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Breadfan5968* »_
Won't be using any of those engines, but mine is comparable to those so yay!
Would it be completely ridiculous to use a set like that on a daily driver? Considering there won't be much left stock on the engine...

Itbs can be used daily without problems http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Breadfan5968 (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: 16v ITB setup`s (darthcabby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darthcabby* »_
Itbs can be used daily without problems http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I know that, I was talking specificly about the set posted above, with the 4 normal and 4 offset injectors.


----------



## Scurvy Bandit (Sep 12, 2003)

back from the dead!!! My setup is on the way...


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

ps2375 said:


> And to make room for good cool air to those ITB's, you need a radiator that allows this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brand, that looks perfect for my cabby.


----------

